

We all are trapped in "filter bubbles" - bmaeser
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ofWFx525s

======
Aron
There's no new dynamic here. Our desire to one-up each other keeps us from
packing together too tightly in our sheep pens. The speaker is an example:
earnestly paternal and implicitly more insightful than everyone else he's
saving. But he's not uncommon, and never will be.

------
mattgreenrocks
It kills me that we've replaced corporate censorship with self-censorship.

